# Soreness around lips after riding in cold weather



## GlamorganGuy (16 Dec 2020)

Anyone found a solution to sore skin around the lips after a long winter ride? I can deal with chapped lips using lip balm but the skin just below my bottom lip gets really sore and chapped and I can't find anything to sort it out. Spreading a bit of balm over that area just seems to make it worse. Any suggestions gratefully welcomed.


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (16 Dec 2020)

Vaseline works for me


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2020)

^wot he said^
Plus a buff pulled up over the chin can help.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 Dec 2020)

Used to get a winter protect cream from Avon, designed for Scandinavia but NI gets pretty nippy.. Not sure if it's available now but worth a google


----------



## Dayvo (16 Dec 2020)

I would recommend using Boots’ Aqueous.
https://www.boots.com/boots-pharmaceuticals-aqueous-cream-500g-10277133
It has served me well in cold Norwegian weather.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Dec 2020)

Chap stick


----------



## vickster (16 Dec 2020)

Glittery lip gloss...it's nearly Christmas after all


----------



## CanucksTraveller (16 Dec 2020)

I'd suggest vaseline for during the ride (as a barrier to protect it) and then normal moisturiser after the ride and shower, something like E45.


----------



## rockyroller (16 Dec 2020)

fwiw: I've been known to apply a thin layer of Vaseline to my nose & cheeks on the worst days


----------

